# Hi



## Kds2019 (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m kallie. Married for 1 year. Together for 2 1/2. Recently separated 2 weeks ago, husband moved out and I just found out im pregnant.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM. There are lots of good people here willing to help with some good advise. That is certainly a tough situation. Have you told your husband yet? You must be very scared. What caused your husband to move out?


----------

